# I smelled rotten flesh cleaning my place today



## Jitss617

I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon? 
What could have caused this?


----------



## Likkmee

Maybe my X has her wha whae defrosting these years. You near Atlanta-stan ?


----------



## anynameyouwish

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?




god hates you because you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood.

be prepared for even WORSE curses from god


----------



## okfine

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


Washing that upper lip sure helps.


----------



## Jitss617

anynameyouwish said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god hates you because you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood.
> 
> be prepared for even WORSE curses from god
Click to expand...

Lol wow  I hope not!


----------



## Jitss617

okfine said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
Click to expand...

I’m serious wtf was it?


----------



## Likkmee

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


Bathtub fart ?


----------



## Harry Dresden

clean out your refrigerator....


----------



## fncceo

anynameyouwish said:


> you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood



Innocent blood is so much sweeter!


----------



## okfine

Jitss617 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
Click to expand...

Dead ones nearby. Then the wind shifted.


----------



## Jitss617

You guys crack me up! But I’m serious wtf is it?


----------



## Mr Natural

Maybe Democrats moved in next door.


----------



## mudwhistle

anynameyouwish said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god hates you because you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood.
> 
> be prepared for even WORSE curses from god
Click to expand...

Nope.....God has nothing to do with it. 
It was probably some Wiccan Lesbian skank demon.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jitss617 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
Click to expand...


  I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
  The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
   Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
   Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.


----------



## Jitss617

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
> I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
> The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
> Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
> Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 307268
Click to expand...

I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



Definitely a demon, call the Winchester Brothers


----------



## Jitss617

CrusaderFrank said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a demon, call the Winchester Brothers
Click to expand...

Who are they?


----------



## Denizen

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



Bill Barr visited your house?


----------



## Jitss617

Denizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Barr visited your house?
Click to expand...

Huh


----------



## Thunk

Have you tried brushing your tooth?


----------



## Jitss617

Thunk said:


> Have you tried brushing your tooth?


Every month! Lol hahah


----------



## Thunk

Sorry...I couldn't resist


----------



## ABikerSailor

Several things could have happened.  One, you could have had an animal carrying a dead meal past your house.  Or, maybe it was some sewer gas that bubbled up through your drains.

Or, it could be like it sometimes is here in Amarillo when you smell cow crap.........that means the wind is blowing from Herford (about 30 miles away), and it's the feed lots you are smelling.


----------



## Crepitus

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


Maybe that's a wake up call for cleaning more often?


----------



## Jitss617

Crepitus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's a wake up call for cleaning more often?
Click to expand...

It’s not that. I would have found a body,, I just continued and it went away.. matter of minutes.. am I possessed?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Jitss617 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
> I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
> The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
> Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
> Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 307268
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
Click to expand...


   Wind shift?


----------



## Jitss617

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
> I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
> The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
> Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
> Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 307268
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
Click to expand...

All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared


----------



## Votto

mudwhistle said:


> anynameyouwish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god hates you because you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood.
> 
> be prepared for even WORSE curses from god
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope.....God has nothing to do with it.
> It was probably some Wiccan Lesbian skank demon.
Click to expand...

I doubt Hillary is his neighbor


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jitss617 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
> I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
> The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
> Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
> Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 307268
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared
Click to expand...


Quick question.................exactly WHERE in your house did you come across the smell?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Unkotare said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that happen myself around our outdoor kitchen.
> I'm guessing a mouse crawled in and died.
> The other time it happened I was sitting on my back porch and started smelling rotten meat very strongly!!! So I started walking around trying to pin point the location....I then heard this grunt type noise and looked up to find a buzzard on the roof over the master bedroom with a carcass of some type.
> Like a dumb ass I scared off the buzzard and he of course left the carcass laying on the roof in the blazing sun.
> Had to get out the hose and wash it off the roof,turned out to be a roadkill squirrel.
> 
> View attachment 307268
> 
> 
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question.................exactly WHERE in your house did you come across the smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He only lives in the basement, so there is no need to ask.
Click to expand...


Ya know, the dude has a problem and is asking for help in figuring it out.  If you don't want to be helpful, can you at least not be hateful?


----------



## Dick Foster

Jitss617 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
Click to expand...


Maybe a dead mouse or rat in a wall.


----------



## Desperado

Did you have either Ruth Bader Ginsburg or Nancy Pelosi over recently?


----------



## Unkotare

ABikerSailor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question.................exactly WHERE in your house did you come across the smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He only lives in the basement, so there is no need to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know, the dude has a problem and is asking for help in figuring it out.  If you don't want to be helpful, can you at least not be hateful?
Click to expand...


You don't realize who you are talking about.


----------



## miketx

anynameyouwish said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god hates you because you are a hateful conservative fascist who craves innocent blood.
> 
> be prepared for even WORSE curses from god
Click to expand...

You vermin don't believe in God. He hates liars and you are a big liar.


----------



## Michelle420

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?


----------



## bodecea

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


We can certainly imagine.


----------



## Jitss617

ABikerSailor said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was think a squirrel to because I had a guy block where they were coming in maybe one got stuck.. but why did the smell disappear? I watch paranormal TV shows as they always talk about The smell of sulfur or rotten flesh when a demon is present.. I don’t know if I I need this place blessed or what.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question.................exactly WHERE in your house did you come across the smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He only lives in the basement, so there is no need to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know, the dude has a problem and is asking for help in figuring it out.  If you don't want to be helpful, can you at least not be hateful?
Click to expand...

He just full of hate


----------



## Jitss617

Dick Foster said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dead mouse or rat in a wall.
Click to expand...

The smell went away


----------



## skye

may be it was all in your imagination?


----------



## Jitss617

Unkotare said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wind shift?
> 
> 
> 
> All the windows were closed it was concentrated in one area.. the. Disappeared
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Quick question.................exactly WHERE in your house did you come across the smell?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He only lives in the basement, so there is no need to ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya know, the dude has a problem and is asking for help in figuring it out.  If you don't want to be helpful, can you at least not be hateful?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't realize who you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Lol hey it’s the troll


----------



## skye

all in your mind?


----------



## skye

Jitss617 said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe a dead mouse or rat in a wall.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The smell went away
Click to expand...



Then there was no smell at all to start with

The smell of death doesn't go away

that's what they say in Crime Investigation


----------



## Jitss617

drifter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
Click to expand...

Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird


----------



## Jitss617

skye said:


> may be it was all in your imagination?


I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?


----------



## skye

Jitss617 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
Click to expand...



The smell of a dead body does not go away,

In Crime Investigation that's what they say ok?

so

may be it was all  in your feeble imagination


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of a dead body does not go away,
> 
> In Crime Investigation that's what they say ok?
> 
> so
> 
> may be it was all  in your feeble imagination
Click to expand...


In other words jirtts is insane


----------



## White 6

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


You probably still have the plumbing problem.  Clean out your vent pipes and go get that plumbing apprenticeship I directed you to.


----------



## Michelle420

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
Click to expand...


How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.


----------



## Jitss617

White 6 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> You probably still have the plumbing problem.  Clean out your vent pipes and go get that plumbing apprenticeship I directed you to.
Click to expand...

Hello no! Over regulated .. I’m
A free man and will die one


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of a dead body does not go away,
> 
> In Crime Investigation that's what they say ok?
> 
> so
> 
> may be it was all  in your feeble imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words jirtts is insane
Click to expand...



LOL...he must be insane .....because the smell  of rotten  human flesh is  a very poignat  horrible smell that all detectives and policemen   say they can never forget.


----------



## deannalw

Jitss617 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
Click to expand...



I know how but it's powerful and dangerous information. I hesitate to pass this along really...

Anyway, here's what ya do:  Go taser yourself.


----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of a dead body does not go away,
> 
> In Crime Investigation that's what they say ok?
> 
> so
> 
> may be it was all  in your feeble imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words jirtts is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...he must be insane .....because the smell  of rotten  human flesh is  a very poignat  horrible smell that all detectives and policemen   say they can never forget.
Click to expand...


Exactly so either he's a cop or insane


----------



## Jitss617

drifter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
Click to expand...

It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?


----------



## skye

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
Click to expand...



it was all in your mind.


----------



## Jitss617

skye said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The smell of a dead body does not go away,
> 
> In Crime Investigation that's what they say ok?
> 
> so
> 
> may be it was all  in your feeble imagination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words jirtts is insane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...he must be insane .....because the smell  of rotten  human flesh is  a very poignat  horrible smell that all detectives and policemen   say they can never forget.
Click to expand...

Listen little Little girl, stay off my bad list. You don’t want me on your case


----------



## Jitss617

deannalw said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> may be it was all in your imagination?
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know how but it's powerful and dangerous information. I hesitate to pass this along really...
> 
> Anyway, here's what ya do:  Go taser yourself.
Click to expand...

Lmao haha that was good


----------



## Jitss617

skye said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was all in your mind.
Click to expand...

Def not i have the ghost deanard following me


----------



## skye

Jitss617 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was all in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def not i have the ghost deanard following me
Click to expand...


you silly


----------



## Michelle420

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
Click to expand...


What is your theory?


----------



## White 6

Jitss617 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> it was all in your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Def not i have the ghost deanard following me
Click to expand...

Seriously, If you won't go to plumbing school call someone who has.
3 Annoying Signs That Your Roof Vent Stack Needs a Plumber’s Attention
Do you have a rotten odor permeating certain areas of the home? Have you ruled out the obvious reasons for the smell? If it’s not overripe trash, spoiled food or the dog, it could be the smell of a clogged vent stack.

When sewer waste can’t escape via the roof vent, it collects in your pipes and settles. Hydrogen sulfide—the gas produced by rotting sewage—begins to flow back into your pipes and your home.


----------



## Jitss617

drifter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your theory?
Click to expand...

I think it a Demon! Why else would the smell
Linger and disappear?


----------



## Michelle420

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it a Demon! Why else would the smell
> Linger and disappear?
Click to expand...


If your brain has a disease it can trick you that's another possibility.


----------



## Jitss617

drifter said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it a Demon! Why else would the smell
> Linger and disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your brain has a disease it can trick you that's another possibility.
Click to expand...

I asked my self the same question lol


----------



## Michelle420

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> 
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it a Demon! Why else would the smell
> Linger and disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If your brain has a disease it can trick you that's another possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I asked my self the same question lol
Click to expand...


You are fun jitts.


----------



## bluzman61

Jitss617 said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Washing that upper lip sure helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I’m serious wtf was it?
Click to expand...

Maybe spilled milk under your refrigerator?  This happened to us once and the smell was horrific.


----------



## White 6

Jitss617 said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> When was the other time you smelled rotten flesh?
> 
> 
> 
> Off and on the past month .. but it’s gone now weird
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you "know" its rotten flesh, you have had to seen and smelled it before now to recognize that what it is? I know what rotten smells like but not rotten flesh unless you mean meat like hamburger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It smelled like a dead body, a squirrel I thought,, but why did the smell just disappear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your theory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think it a Demon! Why else would the smell
> Linger and disappear?
Click to expand...

Changes in wind speed, direction, barometric pressure across the opening of your vent stack at your roof line causing changes in the draw or lack there of, of a possibly clogged or stopped up vent pipe, collecting hydrogen sulfide gas. Get your old gnarled ass up there and check it out or call call a handyman.  Either you can live with your demons (lord I have talked with you enough to know you gottem) or you can check it out before the smell permeates the insulation in the wet wall and never, ever completely goes away. Jeesh, how long have you been a homeowner instead of an apartment dweller?


----------



## ABikerSailor

You know, there are certain smells that come and go to a person that can be indications of a stroke or brain tumor.  One of them is the smell of burnt toast.  Might wanna check with a doc just to be safe.


----------



## Crixus

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



That barely legal young man you picked up at the Justin Biber concert?


----------



## Jitss617

Crixus said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That barely legal young man you picked up at the Justin Biber concert?
Click to expand...

I actually got in to a fight with Justin Bieber in 2015 at a Boston bar yup that was me


----------



## Crixus

Jitss617 said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That barely legal young man you picked up at the Justin Biber concert?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually got in to a fight with Justin Bieber in 2015 at a Boston bar yup that was me
Click to expand...



Oh, so that's what happened.


----------



## Mr Natural

Jitss617 said:


> I actually got in to a fight with Justin Bieber in 2015 at a Boston bar yup that was me



Never mind dead squirrel, what I smell is bullshit


----------



## Jitss617

Mr Clean said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got in to a fight with Justin Bieber in 2015 at a Boston bar yup that was me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind dead squirrel, what I smell is bullshit
Click to expand...

Lol it’s true call mj O’Connors


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Gooood morning Vietnam [emoji1264]!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_Coolidge

Denizen said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Barr visited your house?
Click to expand...


Nadler is outside farting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denizen

Butch_Coolidge said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Barr visited your house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nadler is outside farting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


You must be overjoyed.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



cool story bro.


----------



## playtime

Jitss617 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that's a wake up call for cleaning more often?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s not that. I would have found a body,, I just continued and it went away.. matter of minutes.. am I possessed?
Click to expand...


that would explain a lot about you.


----------



## evenflow1969

Jitss617 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely a demon, call the Winchester Brothers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who are they?
Click to expand...

They are the guys who bump back at creatures of the night.


----------



## playtime

seriously - where were you when you smelled it?  you said it has been an off & on thing for awhile?  is it always in the same spot?  it might be something 'small' decomposing & you are only getting whiffs here & there at varying stages of decomposing.


----------



## okfine

Hey Jitsy, you need to plug up that rat-hole on your house.


----------



## Denizen

okfine said:


> Hey Jitsy, you need to plug up that rat-hole on your house.



Normal people call that a door.


----------



## luchitociencia

To avoid that rotten flesh smell then stop cleaning.


----------



## Picaro

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



Putting your shoes back on probably helped.


----------



## Rambunctious

Abandoned hives can smell pretty bad...maybe a wayward breeze brought it to ya...


----------



## Shawnee_b

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?



Could have been.  Any evil relative/close aqquaint die recently?

I have had both ghosts and demons. Demon prob currently. I haven't smelled anything but she talks to me in my wifes voice, tried to choke the shaman I am working with and he smelled her cheap perfume. 5 demons with her.

Maybe I'll make a post about it. Some think we are nutz, it's real but I think some are more aware or attuned.

Get some sage and cedar and smudge corner to corner in every room starting in back, work to a door and chase them out. If you don't have supplies go to amazon check out JL smudge kit, got everything $20


----------



## Shawnee_b

ABikerSailor said:


> Ya know, the dude has a problem and is asking for help in figuring it out.  If you don't want to be helpful, can you at least not be hateful?



Unitard can't help but be hateful he is just that way. A miserable person in every post, always whining. Must suk to be him.


----------



## Shawnee_b

Jitss617 said:


> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?



Don't try it.


----------



## The Irish Ram

It's the first sign of schizophrenia...


----------



## ABikerSailor

Shawnee_b said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was. Anyone know how to conjure a demon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't try it.
Click to expand...



No shit.  And the really bad part of that whole situation is that it's a whole hell of a lot easier than people might think.


----------



## Shawnee_b

ABikerSailor said:


> No shit.  And the really bad part of that whole situation is that it's a whole hell of a lot easier than people might think.



Right, too easy. Anyone wants to or tries is asking for hell unleashed in their lives.


----------



## eagle1462010

Jitss617 said:


> I was thinking a dead squirrel but the smell went away in a matter of mins.. do I have a demon?
> What could have caused this?


You need to bury them deeper..........those crazy Liberals..........been using shallow graves again huh.


----------

